# new mid range gaming pc-45-50k max budget



## preyingangster (Mar 1, 2011)

hi.i want to assemble a good pc.my budget is 45-50k...i am mainly going to use it in the following order gaming, movies, downloading, music

i have been searching for some time and have finally decided a few items.

processor-AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
motherboard-MSI 890GXM-G65
Ram-4Gb DDR3 1333[i haven't confirmed the brand yet]
GPU-ATI HD 5770 or HD 6850 1 GB DDR5
monitor-Samsung B2030 20"
Hard disk- 1 Tb Seagate
Speakers- Creative SBS 2.1 A335
SMPS Zebronics 700W platinum

i am not sure about the cabinet...
this is my first time building a pc so i may have left some parts out...if so plz help me...any changes to the above config is also welcome...and i may overclock later as well as use crossfire...i want the pc to be future proof[for atleast 3 years]...and i dont know the prices correctly..my place is a small town near chennai.so will be buying my pc there....am gonna buy my pc within 10 days...so plz help me


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

Intel i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67BL B3 @ 6k
GSkill/Corsair 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.3k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
MSI HD6950 1GB @ 14.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k (Samsung B2230 @ 8k)
Altec Lancing VS2621 @ 1.5k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Mouse/Keyboard @ 0.7k
Total 50k

You can't overclock and you can't crossfire.

Still its good enough to run almost any game at the highest settings.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 1, 2011)

@ ishu
i heard that there was a problem with sandy bridge..was it resolved....and wat about AMD


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

preyingangster said:


> @ ishu
> i heard that there was a problem with sandy bridge..was it resolved....and wat about AMD



ishu gave you the fixed sandybridge mobo. don't worry.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 1, 2011)

As Gaurav said, that is the fixed mobo. The B3 at the end denotes that.

And SandyBridge is much better than any AMD out there.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 1, 2011)

i may oc it n the future i5 2400 cant help....nd i am plannin 4 AMD nt intel...i know intel s good nd all bt i wanna try out AMD....plz suggest me sumthin in AMD


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

just change the processor and mobo in the ishu's config to->

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t/1090t @ 7.6k/9k
MSI 880g e45 mobo/gigabyte 880g ud3h @ 5.2k
u r good to go


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2011)

But remember one thing if you are gonna use AMD, even with a healthy overclocking, a Phenom II 965.955 or 1090T can't get past a COre i5 2400 even at its stock clock speed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

since you want oc - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Make*
|
*Comments*

Processor|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000|you will enjoy overclock with this
Motherboard|Intel DP67BG|8000|you can crossfire later but you will need a better psu for that
Ram|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL|2600|
Graphic Card|Sapphire HD6950 1GB|14500|youy can reduce to HD6870 for 12500 but 6950 is worth its 2000 more
HDD|WDC 500GB Blue|1700|Seagate 500GB 7200.12 is another option
PSU|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100|
Case|CM Elite 430|2500|
Monitor|Benq G2220HD|7300|
|
*Total*
|51700|little higher than your budget but worth it


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Jassy, is the mobo revised one..
Any other cheaper mobo from Asus, Gigabyte...


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> since you want oc -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cant i change the graphic card to 6850...since i want a UPS,webcam and setup wifi in my pc.and i also want a 1tb harddisk


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

If you are not so HARDCORE GAMER then u can settle for a cheaper GPU such as the 5770. And the other components can easily fit into ur budget then.
If you want some high quality gaming experience then go with 6850.
But if you could increase ur budget a bit, then JAS's config is the best..


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

*@preyingangster*

You can go for 6850 and i strongly suggest you to get a ups for your system. 6850 will handle your gaming needs. If you want 6950, then go for i5 2400 + h67 motherboard BUT FORGET OVERCLOCKING.

Actually i5 2400 is pretty fast and you'll never miss overclocking. The older phenom 2 x4's and x6's cannot catch it even when overclocked. Its that fast. And the power efficiency levels are way better than current amd processors.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

saswat yes he will get a b3 version.

preyin your choice. but 6950 is much better option if you like to be some futureproof. 

also components like more HDD space can be brought later. you can spend another 1.7k later but not 14.5k on a graphic card. so first look at things that will give you performance. 

i highly recommend you a budget of 55k. save up more.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

*@ ishu*

There is no k edition of i5 2400.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 2, 2011)

@ Jassy
i uped my budget from 40-45k to 45-50k....anythin more my dad will kill me.so i have to stick with the budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

i mean you save up. remember the term 'pocket money'. it will be worth. believe me.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 2, 2011)

@ vicky
which UPS can i go for


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

Apc ups 600va


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

preyingangster said:


> @ vicky
> which UPS can i go for



For your rig, i recommend apc 1.1 kva @ 4.5k. 600va will be underpowered for your rig.

Apc 800va @ 3.5k should also suffice.

Get the 1.1kva from apc or if budget is too tight , settle with 800va.
*Go for apc only and no other generic brand.*


----------



## Cilus (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys, for the UPS thing, I think Op can go for a Numeric 1 KVA UPS priced almost 1K cheaper than the APC.
And if you have a budget constraint then you can also go for HD 6870, almost 2K cheaper than the HD 6950 1 GB. HD 6870 is a very good overclocker and you can get some extra performance if you overclock it. Even with its stock cooler or referenced design reaching 950 MHz over its 900MHz default setting is not a problem.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, Numeric 1kva, will just do fine too. I think APC will exceed the budget.
preyingangster,
Better you stick with i5-2400.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 2, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Yes, Numeric 1kva, will just do fine too. I think APC will exceed the budget.
> preyingangster,
> Better you stick with i5-2400.



@saswat i wanna OC.so i5 2400 wont suit me will it?????????


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

No, you cant oc 2400 by much but still the stock speed is great. Much better than any i5 proccy.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

@OP

Go for i5 2500k. Better OCer.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

But, why should he oc. The i5-2400 has a great stock speed.
Its better not to go with oc.
But, still if u want 2 oc then i5-2500k is the choice.


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 2, 2011)

and regarding GPU which should i go for sapphire or MSI


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 2, 2011)

Both are good. Opt for the one thats cheaper.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

*@ Vickybat*

Typo.

Thanks for pointing


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 3, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Guys, for the UPS thing, I think Op can go for a Numeric 1 KVA UPS priced almost 1K cheaper than the APC.



apc's lifespan is 1 year greater than numeric....

Numeric=1 yr battery warranty
APC=2 yrs battery warranty


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 5, 2011)

hey guyz Seasonic PSU s not available in my area.....cn i go with corsair 500W.tel me the price.and  UPS numeric or apc


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

Corsair VX550W @ 4.6k
Corsair GX550W @ 4.2k
Corsair GS600W @ 4.5k

UPS = APC


----------

